# Max Framing Gun



## flsmca (Aug 3, 2005)

I am considering a new Framing gun and I have seen these MAX nailers from some time ago. Any comments/experience with this tool? Thanks


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I used a brand new one for only a day. That's how much I liked it. It jammed up often and had a hard time firing the nails that all the other guns fired fine. I got it off my site the next day. That's not much experience with one but it was enough for me that until I hear great things from multiple sources or use a lot more of them that I wouldn't get one. Stick with the proven ones.


----------



## Paulsan (Jun 19, 2005)

I framed with them in Japan for five years and never once had to change a seal or trigger spring. They are great guns, I especially like the long nose for easy joist and rafter nailing.
I'm not sure if the ones being sold in North America are made in Japan. If they are, I'd say you can't go wrong.
A made in Taiwan Sony is crap compared to a Made in Japan Sony.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

HAVE IT, LOVE IT, GET IT No problems at all...


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

They are still made in Japan
I only got to try a demo for a day
I know that's not long, but I was impressed
I would buy one based on my trial


----------



## Shingle Monkey (Feb 20, 2006)

Being a rooofer I didnt use mine much but when I did it worked well. 

Untill a buddy borrowed it and never brought it back:furious:


----------



## 2nd generation (Jan 25, 2006)

Have two framers and I'm going to give the finish one a try. Love them.


----------



## CLFitchett (Mar 18, 2006)

*Hated It*

I bought two and gave one to two seperate crews. They stayed in the truck. They were slow to fire and took to long to load. I traded them in on Hitachi's and took the tool trade in at the nail store.


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Mar 21, 2006)

wackman.... Stick with the proven ones.[/QUOTE said:


> Are you kidding? Max is the one that proved it could be done!


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Personally I'd buy a Hitachi or a PorterCable over a Max anyday but next time I see one of my framers using one I'll ask to give it another try and what he thinks of it. Lots of positive remarks here so maybe I used a lemon.


----------



## masterframer (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been using max for over a year now and love them. I have found that some of my employees guns jam up but i have had absolutely no problem. Just remember to keep them clean. They say to oil them everday i only oil mine about once a week and it works much better if that way


----------



## Nail Geek (Jan 5, 2007)

The two major players in framing guns are MAX and of course Hitachi. There are benefits to both.

If you are framing walls and toe nailing most of the time go with MAX. It has an anti-double fire mechanism preventing any extra nails firing from recoil. Also the 360° air exhaust on the cap is nice keeping air out of your face. It's not faster than Hitachi but it's good at wall framing.
MAX made is in Japan

If you were sheathing or sheer walling I'd go with Hitachi. They've got the speed and reliability to keep up. Plus the original Hitachi driver blades are better than the MAX (less snapping). The Hitachi has had the same basic design for over 20 years. But be cautious, Hitachi was only made in Japan until recently. Some tools models have been farmed out to Taiwan. When buying look at the sticker on the gun...it will say where it's made. Regardless of where it's made they still have the best warranty in the biz -- 30 day money back guarantee - 90 days orings, drivers, springs - 1 year on the casting (body)


----------



## premierimprove (Jun 4, 2006)

*save your money*

I had bought two of the gun's and have been asking my supplier to take them back ever since. If anyone does like them. I have two of the cordless framers.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Worst guns I've ever used
The latch that opens up the side of the chamber is a very useful feature, considering how often it has to be used.
Even with a reasonably large compressor, the gun can't keep up with me when nailing off sheathing, and is often incapable of setting nails through roughcut and engineered lumber. as a result, I have to finish driving at least ten times more nails with my hammer than when I'm framing with a better gun. 
Depth of drive is difficult to use in the best of conditions, and downright evil in -5 temps with thick gloves.
the swivel air connector doesn't seem to do any good, and only makes it more difficult to attach the air hose, particularly in bad conditions
I was afraid I was going to start a fire when using the max guns- I've seen guns spark all the time before, but the max guns are the only ones I've seen that spark on every single shot.

I'm just glad it wasn't me that paid money for those peices of crap


----------



## obxdeck (Feb 17, 2007)

Never used a Max. Anyone using a Dewault? I have 2 hitachi's that jam every case or so and my Dewault can break down completly with no tools. I can clear a jam, however rare, in about 2 min. The Hitachis usually need to be beat on for 10-15 min. I even had to torch one once.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

wackman said:


> I used a brand new one for only a day. That's how much I liked it. It jammed up often and had a hard time firing the nails that all the other guns fired fine. I got it off my site the next day. That's not much experience with one but it was enough for me that until I hear great things from multiple sources or use a lot more of them that I wouldn't get one. Stick with the proven ones.



I used a max staple gun and had the same issues, had to be real picky on the brand of nails used. took it back within a few days.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've used a max siding nailer that worked great, so I would say that max is compleatly bad, but I sure wouldn't buy their framing gun


----------



## keepitstraight (Nov 12, 2006)

i've only heard good things about the max so i'm glad to hear other things. i like my pc fr350 way better than hitachi's. three times now i've had those darn things spit out two nails at a time, and once three nails at a time, and each time at least one nail was driven in head first, explain that one. they seem to usually drive deeply, but i think that is only because they are so heavy they don't kick back.

since rebuilding my magazine on the pc, i wouldn't trade for 3 hitachi's unless i knew there were a lot of rich hitachi lovers around at the time. also the hitachi roofer was way worse than the old bostitch roofers i used in mn.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

From my understanding is that Max used to be the nail gun supplier for the Bostich company but no longer. They have a high pressure nail gun setup which I hear is just awesome. Little tiny hoses and huge power.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I use the Max SuperFramer line, both round head stick and coil nailer and love them. They are more money, but in my opinion are worth the money. The anti-double fire feature is awesome and safer for toe nailing studs and joists. I've had no problem with mine. Also Western Tool supply sell 12d nails cheap.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> HAVE IT, LOVE IT, GET IT No problems at all...


I found this post doing some research on the Max High Pressure. Do you own this system? Which gun, is it worth the money? I reviewed for JLC a few years ago and am thinking about buying it.

Tim


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

Own 2 max supperframers and would not use another gun. I also have a Bostitch framer/joist hanger gun and hate using it. Every time I break it out when subcontracting the other guys on the site try stealing it.


----------

